# Anyone heard of Rojo's Royalty Maltese / Joann Branton?



## mich9 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been searching for months for my FIRST EVER Maltese (yay!), and I've driven numerous breeders absolutely crazy with a lot of questions regarding available puppies' temperaments, personality, etc.

Has anyone ever heard of/purchased a Maltese from Rojo's Royalty Maltese in Oklahoma? (Roland and JoAnn Branton).

Here is the website: Maltese Puppies for Sale OK Maltese Pups for Sale OK

Or, if not, could anyone possibly take a look at her site and her available puppies?

A lot of them are AKC registered, but two at the bottom are ACA registered. However, I thought they both looked adorable and definitely Maltese. I fell in love with their adorable huge eyes, but at the same time, I want to make sure they're from a reputable breeder and 100% Maltese, etc.

A super friendly personality and LOVING personality is what I'm looking for...and one that will love on my daughter and sit on laps. So being "show quality" isn't important to me. But I do know the personality of a Maltese is what I'm looking for, so being well bred is important.

Just wanted to see if anyone has any info about this breeder before I contact them.

Thanks!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my! I see SEVERAL red flags. First of all, no reputable breeder would sell their puppies to someone they had not talked to. On this site, you can hit a "Buy Now" button. These people are also letting these babies go at 8-9 weeks. Reputable breeders will not place a Maltese baby until 12 weeks of age. 

I am so happy you found this forum. There is tons of information here. Take time to research and learn and you will find a truly reputable breeder. It's worth it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

educ8m said:


> Oh my! I see SEVERAL red flags. First of all, no reputable breeder would sell their puppies to someone they had not talked to. On this site, you can hit a "Buy Now" button. These people are also letting these babies go at 8-9 weeks. Reputable breeders will not place a Maltese baby until 12 weeks of age.
> 
> I am so happy you found this forum. There is tons of information here. Take time to research and learn and you will find a truly reputable breeder. It's worth it.


:goodpost:

Deb is absolutely right, I would not be purchasing a puppy from them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with the others. I would not buy a puppy from that place. FYI, Oklahoma is one of the largest puppymill states you have to be especially careful.

If you look at the top of the Breeder's Section, you will find quite a few "stickies" about how to find a reputable breeder.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Listen to the experts on this site. There are several threads & stickies about the proper way to obtain a Maltese. My advice would be do your homework!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Oh my! I see SEVERAL red flags. First of all, no reputable breeder would sell their puppies to someone they had not talked to. On this site, you can hit a "Buy Now" button. These people are also letting these babies go at 8-9 weeks. Reputable breeders will not place a Maltese baby until 12 weeks of age.
> 
> I am so happy you found this forum. There is tons of information here. Take time to research and learn and you will find a truly reputable breeder. It's worth it.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is at best a BYB operation. At worst a puppymill. Try the AMA web site to start with. There are also a number of threads on this site about choosing a breeder. Good luck!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome!
You should really consider yourself extremely lucky that you found the people here on Spoiled Maltese to guide you before you made your final decision. :thumbsup:

It's entirely possible you have saved yourself heartache, thousands of dollars for health issues, and the confusion that comes with a puppy that did not receive the proper socialization. IMO this is a BYB. These types of so-called breeders fool you into thinking they are reputable, and have the best interest of these precious babies in mind. But in reality all they care about is using their poor little bodies for making money. 

There is no guarantee that any puppy will not have health issues. But there is the guarantee you have done all you can to avoid them, and support the safety and betterment of this beautiful breed. 

Be patient and good luck to you,
Kandis & my precious Sammie (2 yrs old):wub: & (Brother Kirby 7 mo RIP) :wub:


----------



## MelodiesMom (Aug 28, 2008)

*Royalty Maltese - roland and Joann Branton*

Hi, I don't post often to this site so bear with me. I bought a Maltese baby girl from Royalty Maltese in 2007, and my little girl is the love of my life. Reading everyone's concerns, yes, it did/does concern me that they will sell a puppy to someone without meeting them personally. That is my biggest fear - that someone running a fighting dog ring looking for bait or an animal abuser would be able to convince the breeders they're a "good owner" and buy a puppy from them for evil purposes. My thought is that the Brantons just trust people after interviewing them on the phone and sense that they give a good home to the puppies. I must have spoken to them on the phone 10+ times, plus sent numerous emails with all of my questions regarding the Maltese breed and the process. They were very kind and patient. They both are teachers that live on a farm in OK and breed maltese and mini-schnauzers. I did think it was strange when they said my puppy was an only child in her litter - does that happen sometimes? Usually when there is a litter on their site (they seem to produce 1-2 litters per year) it shows that they have about 3 puppies each They were very knowledgeable about the Maltese breed and her personality. Of course I was a nervous wreck the entire time my puppy was flying from OK to me in NYC, but she arrived safe and sound with a baby blanket, a dish with water in it, a pretty collar and some ribbon tied around the carrier. My dog was everything the Brantons described personality-wise and more. Although she isn't technically "breed standard" because her hair is a bit kinky (this doesn't matter to me), she is the love of my life. She has such a cute personality, is happy, healthy, loving and just a joy to everyone she meets. At 5 years old she still looks and behaves like a puppy at times (though better trained now!) Even after I had received my dog from the Brantons, they had followed up a few times and whenever I had questions I was able to call them.

This was my personal experience, though I do wish I was able to go to the Branton's farm and meet them and the pups personally. It just wasn't possible for me. Every thing they're doing seems to be legitimate with lots of love and care. I would be heartbroken if otherwise. I will be happy to answer any questions you may have. Feel free to message me through this website. Thanks, and have a good weekend everyone. 



mich9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been searching for months for my FIRST EVER Maltese (yay!), and I've driven numerous breeders absolutely crazy with a lot of questions regarding available puppies' temperaments, personality, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## MelodiesMom (Aug 28, 2008)

*Verification of licensed breeder in good standing.*

I have also found they are listed with the Oklahoma State government as a licensed breeder in good standing:

Oklahoma State Board of Commercial Pet Breeders - Pet Breeders


mich9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been searching for months for my FIRST EVER Maltese (yay!), and I've driven numerous breeders absolutely crazy with a lot of questions regarding available puppies' temperaments, personality, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it's interesting to note that in Canada, I believe federal law (Animal Pedigree Act) states that if a puppy is offered for sale as a purebred that it must be sold with registration from the Canadian Kennel Club. If this breeder was in Canada, I believe they would not just be fined and suspended, but terminated, from the CKC, and the incident and his name would be published in the Discipline Committee's report in Kennel and Bench. The laws are different in the US, but I thought it might help put things into perspective. I didn't go to their website or read all the posts... the fact that they're selling some maltese as AKC registered and some as ACA registered is a huge red flag alone. 

You may not be looking to show your dog, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't go to a show breeder. Show breeders are typically breeding to better the breed--breeding to produce maltese that meet the AKC standard. Here is what the AKC standard says of their temperament: 

_"For all his diminutive size, the Maltese seems to be without fear. His trust and affectionate responsiveness are very appealing. He is among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs, yet he is lively and playful as well as vigorous."_

If that's what you're looking for then just find a reputable breeder that you click with. The American Maltese Association breeder listing is a great place to start your search. :thumbsup:

There are a lot of crummy breeders out there that are good salesmen--good at telling you what you want to hear, but just padding their wallets at the expense of dogs. I doubt you'd want to support that.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

MelodiesMom said:


> That is my biggest fear - that someone running a fighting dog ring looking for bait or an animal abuser would be able to convince the breeders they're a "good owner" and buy a puppy from them for evil purposes. My thought is that the Brantons just trust people after interviewing them on the phone and sense that they give a good home to the puppies. I must have spoken to them on the phone 10+ times, plus sent numerous emails with all of my questions regarding the Maltese breed and the process. They were very kind and patient. They both are teachers that live on a farm in OK and breed maltese and mini-schnauzers. I did think it was strange when they said my puppy was an only child in her litter - does that happen sometimes? Usually when there is a litter on their site (they seem to produce 1-2 litters per year) it shows that they have about 3 puppies each They were very knowledgeable about the Maltese breed and her personality. Of course I was a nervous wreck the entire time my puppy was flying from OK to me in NYC, but she arrived safe and sound with a baby blanket, a dish with water in it, a pretty collar and some ribbon tied around the carrier. My dog was everything the Brantons described personality-wise and more. Although she isn't technically "breed standard" because her hair is a bit kinky (this doesn't matter to me), she is the love of my life. She has such a cute personality, is happy, healthy, loving and just a joy to everyone she meets. At 5 years old she still looks and behaves like a puppy at times (though better trained now!) Even after I had received my dog from the Brantons, they had followed up a few times and whenever I had questions I was able to call them.
> 
> This was my personal experience, though I do wish I was able to go to the Branton's farm and meet them and the pups personally. It just wasn't possible for me. Every thing they're doing seems to be legitimate with lots of love and care. I would be heartbroken if otherwise. I will be happy to answer any questions you may have. Feel free to message me through this website. Thanks, and have a good weekend everyone.


Puppy mills are expert at having a nice image on a website and over the phone. They are some of the "nicest" people you'll talk with. They make it appear that they have a family and only produce a couple of litters and maybe have one or two breeds. You have no idea how far this usually is from the truth unless you've been there in person!!! When I was searching for a golden retriever pup for my parents, one of the breeders I was considering sounded fabulous over the phone and in her ad. When I showed up at her house, it was a nightmare--20 puppies in a _filthy_ garage. She made me wait like 15 minutes in the cold dark night while she must have quickly changed their soiled paper, but the stench was still horrible. The puppies were cute, of course, but they didn't look healthy (wormy). I also heard barking from the house, so god knows how many animals she had there. I got the worst feeling when I was there and knew to leave, whereas over the phone she sounded great and was very friendly!

Then I found another breeder who sounded wonderful. I drove three hours to her house in San Diego, stating that I was coming to look at the pup and there was no obligation to buy her (from either party). Wow, what a difference. They had two adult females and one male. All AKC imported champion lines, all fabulous temperaments and the sweetest, most socialized pups. Fiona came right over to me (she was the one the breeder had suggested for my parents because she was the most laid-back), I held her, and that was it! She was gorgeous and healthy. I felt very confident forking over a fat check for her, knowing that we weren't contributing to a puppy mill or horrible backyard breeder. 



MelodiesMom said:


> I have also found they are listed with the Oklahoma State government as a licensed breeder in good standing:
> 
> Oklahoma State Board of Commercial Pet Breeders - Pet Breeders


That is NOT a good sign. That means they produce a huge number of animals. Puppy mill for sure. Not to mention they're in OK, one of the biggest puppy mill states.



Aarianne said:


> I think it's interesting to note that in Canada, I believe federal law (Animal Pedigree Act) states that if a puppy is offered for sale as a purebred that it must be sold with registration from the Canadian Kennel Club. If this breeder was in Canada, I believe they would not just be fined and suspended, but terminated, from the CKC, and the incident and his name would be published in the Discipline Committee's report in Kennel and Bench. The laws are different in the US, but I thought it might help put things into perspective. I didn't go to their website or read all the posts... the fact that they're selling some maltese as AKC registered and some as ACA registered is a huge red flag alone.
> 
> You may not be looking to show your dog, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't go to a show breeder. Show breeders are typically breeding to better the breed--breeding to produce maltese that meet the AKC standard. Here is what the AKC standard says of their temperament:
> 
> ...


Good post :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

MelodiesMom said:


> I have also found they are listed with the Oklahoma State government as a licensed breeder in good standing:
> 
> Oklahoma State Board of Commercial Pet Breeders - Pet Breeders


Being a licensed commercial kennels is a huge red flag. It means they crank out puppies for profit on a large scale which is why we call them "puppy mills".


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

It's okay. You love your baby and she is your beloved pet. It should be no different. But please don't recommend that others buy from the same place because your pet is healthy. No one is saying you can't get an adorable loving pet from a puppymill. What everyone is saying is you are LUCKY if you get a healthy well-socialized pet from a puppymill. Plus, you are then supporting the heinous treatment of the breeder dogs by purchasing these cute adorable puppies. Do you realize these dogs usually live their entire lives in rabbit hutches? (Not to mention that puppymill puppies are notoriously difficult to house train because they are so used to living in their own feces.)

Please read all you can and learn from this so you will not purchase from these people next time.



MelodiesMom said:


> Hi, I don't post often to this site so bear with me. I bought a Maltese baby girl from Royalty Maltese in 2007, and my little girl is the love of my life. Reading everyone's concerns, yes, it did/does concern me that they will sell a puppy to someone without meeting them personally. That is my biggest fear - that someone running a fighting dog ring looking for bait or an animal abuser would be able to convince the breeders they're a "good owner" and buy a puppy from them for evil purposes. My thought is that the Brantons just trust people after interviewing them on the phone and sense that they give a good home to the puppies. I must have spoken to them on the phone 10+ times, plus sent numerous emails with all of my questions regarding the Maltese breed and the process. They were very kind and patient. They both are teachers that live on a farm in OK and breed maltese and mini-schnauzers. I did think it was strange when they said my puppy was an only child in her litter - does that happen sometimes? Usually when there is a litter on their site (they seem to produce 1-2 litters per year) it shows that they have about 3 puppies each They were very knowledgeable about the Maltese breed and her personality. Of course I was a nervous wreck the entire time my puppy was flying from OK to me in NYC, but she arrived safe and sound with a baby blanket, a dish with water in it, a pretty collar and some ribbon tied around the carrier. My dog was everything the Brantons described personality-wise and more. Although she isn't technically "breed standard" because her hair is a bit kinky (this doesn't matter to me), she is the love of my life. She has such a cute personality, is happy, healthy, loving and just a joy to everyone she meets. At 5 years old she still looks and behaves like a puppy at times (though better trained now!) Even after I had received my dog from the Brantons, they had followed up a few times and whenever I had questions I was able to call them.
> 
> This was my personal experience, though I do wish I was able to go to the Branton's farm and meet them and the pups personally. It just wasn't possible for me. Every thing they're doing seems to be legitimate with lots of love and care. I would be heartbroken if otherwise. I will be happy to answer any questions you may have. Feel free to message me through this website. Thanks, and have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

If they are not showing, they are not trying to better the breed. This is obviously a for profit mill or BYB. Please be patient and buy from a reputable breeder!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

According to recent articles I've been reading, AKC doesn't mean anything!! A puppymill dog could easily have AKC papers because the organization isn't doing anything to crack down on mills and BYBs...

and I also had a somewhat 'healthy' dog (Yorkie) that my family bought from a Petland (obvi came from a mill) that was a great family dog but I would never, EVER tell ANYONE TO BUY ANYTHING FROM PETLAND!!!


----------



## myhusband2007 (Dec 10, 2012)

My husband and I purchased a male and female from royalty Maltese breeders in January of this year. I had many conversations with Joann before the purchase. When we picked the babies up, they were happy, and you could tell they had been loved and well taken care of. Before we picked them up Joann sent us up-to-date pictures with their grandson. When we got them home we had all of the medical records and Neel Vet checked them out and both were healthy. We have had them for almost a year and they make our home complete. So loving, playful and protective of each other. So precious. We have no regrets dealing with Royalty Maltese and still talk to Joann about our babies.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

All I can say is OMG.


----------



## dcm (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok. The site I see says they do not let pups go until 10 to 12 wks.
The only pup I saw available was 6 mos. old and is AKC Ch. sired.
Have I looked at the wrong site?

Now, I do not like the fact they also use ACA, however, I have happened on to a few *show* breeders (of Maltese) who sell pet puppies on CKC or ACA. Not saying they are AMA -- (personally that means nothing to me), but they are definitely show breeders. I don't get it. Of course, they do NOT say this on their websites......they use free advertising sites to offer the dogs on off registries....I have found quite a few who do this.

To Corkieyorkie.....yes, definitely, puppymills do have AKC dogs. That's a given. BUT, the AKC DOES do inspections!! In an inspection, ALL dogs on the premises must be seen so their overall health and appearance can be seen, not to mention their living conditions. Paperwork is inspected as well. A breeder must be able to provide info on all puppies sold/placed. All dogs must be *identified* so that anyone could go in and know which dog is which. Males must be separated from females. If there is *oder*, or lame dogs, injured dogs, etc. -- all of that is noted. IF the inspector fails the breeder, their privileges can be suspended on the spot. Inspections are unannounced. If you are home, they will NOT postphone the inspection. I'm probably forgetting something, but that is the gist.

The other registries will *literally* register anything with 4 legs and a tail...so to speak. No inspections. Nothing. That is because these so-called registries were actually formed by puppymillers because they did not wish to be subject to the AKC inspections and their DNA requirements. Heavens, that would cost money and of course they are all about exploiting their dogs for money.....certainly not for putting any into their animals. So, that is why you see multitudes of dogs being sold with registrations other than AKC......it's all for the $$$$


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

You don't have to be a show breeder to have an AKC champion sired puppy. They may not own the sire. 

There are plenty of unscrupulous people out there that will show a dog and offer it to stud to anyone/any female. I don't doubt that many backyard breeder types show a dog to its championship every few years purely so they can advertise "AKC champion sired" puppies and I'm sure many of these types will happily offer the dog for stud to anyone willing to pay.

Wow--just took a glance at the puppy for sale and he's sold with full AKC registration and no mention of a show contract (which I doubt is part of the deal anyway). So sad... I guess they're out to help others start their backyard breeding/puppy milling operations.


----------



## Mybecca1109 (Jun 27, 2020)

mich9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been searching for months for my FIRST EVER Maltese (yay!), and I've driven numerous breeders absolutely crazy with a lot of questions regarding available puppies' temperaments, personality, etc.
> 
> ...





mich9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been searching for months for my FIRST EVER Maltese (yay!), and I've driven numerous breeders absolutely crazy with a lot of questions regarding available puppies' temperaments, personality, etc.
> 
> ...


I have two from that breeder and just found out that they are a puppy mill. I am sick about it. I would hate for you to be fooled as I was. Listen to everyone on here. They seem to know alot of facts.
Dawn


----------

